# Yarchie the chrysocora



## Hisu (Sep 2, 2011)

Name: Yarchie
Age: 26
Sex: hybrid (both and none, at the same time)
Species: Chrysocora, northern breed
Height: 90cm in bipedal stance; 120cm long in quadrupedal stance
Weight: 32kg

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: no hair; short, very thick golden-red fur
- Markings: none, just the color appears to be darker along the spine and brighter around the pawpads and muzzle
- Eye color: dark blue, no whites and pupils
- Other features: nothing in particular; Yarchie's a regular chryse.

Behavior and Personality: calm, a bit cold-hearted, quiet, thoughtful, reserved, caring, predictable, dishonest, forgiving, undisciplined, indiscriminate. Tends to stay in the shadows and watch, likes to know how things work - from machinery (whish is the favorite) to somebody's mind, if that person catches chryse's interest. Bit of a cynic, too, in "I can see no illusions, ever, no matter how remarkable they are" sense.

Skills: Yarchie is a mechanic; if there is a non-electronic machine, there are high chances shi (it? there are some deep issues with the sex/gender thing, so both "shi" and "it" apply to any chrysocora. And none, too.) would figure it out, repair, run, then upgrade.

Weaknesses: easily distracted, easily attracted, easily interested, undisciplined, fairly weak compared to the average human, prone to both physical and mental stress.

Likes: bright colors, lights, mechanisms, fresh breeze, fruit drinks, night, quiet, comfort, dime-store psychoanalysis, philosophy, contemplation, melody; also likes to kill (but never to hurt).

Dislikes: loud sounds, omni lights, bright lights, violence, intrusiveness, greed, religion, hot and moist climate, anything when others are suffering.

History: one of the kind (for now), Yarchie doesn't quite remember the childhood or early adolescence. Raised mostly by machines, shi's naturally interested in how everything works, and dreams of finding a planet it can terraform and give birth to it's race, 'cause right now shi has just the bare minimum of supplies to survive, not to mention almost no space. Shi doesn't speak any language (except tjinni) good, but, due to intense hypno course, understands most of them.

---
Aaand additional stuff if you want a "what's your blood type?" style bio
---

Clothing/Personal Style: none, just belts for tools.

Goal: to find a home to begin the Tjin race anew.
Profession: mechanic/engineer.
Personal quote: "Desperation is the bravery of unlucky"
Theme song: "When it comes to you" by Dire Straits.
Birthdate: 26 physical years; intellect manifested 15 years ago.
Star sign: not applicable.

Favorite food: mammal meat, grilled
Favorite drink: berry drinks
Favorite location: mountains
Favorite weather: thunderstorm
Favorite color: silver

Least liked food: fish
Least liked drink: alcohol
Least liked location: big cities
Least liked weather: foggy dew

Favorite person: itself, as the only known person
Least liked person: none
Friends: no live ones though shi considers some of the computers hir friends
Relations: none
Enemies: none
Significant other: none
Orientation: pansexual, low drive


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't understand "Hybrid" as gender, why not just use hermaphrodite?


----------



## Hisu (Sep 3, 2011)

*Glaice*, I would, but I don't really know it if applies here, despite the outwards similarity, as chrysocoras do not have genders from the start, which means nothing to mix into a herm - hence, hybrid.


----------

